# موسوعة المعجزات



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2007)

*معجزة للشهيد مارمينا العجايبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





شفاعته تكون معنا .. آمين *
*++++++++*
*امسك بأذنها*

*السيد اللواء / صلاح زكي حبيب - لواء شرطة*
*يطيب لي ان اذكر معجزات القديس العظيم مينا مع أفراد أسرتي*
*+ فقد كانت حرمي تشكو من التهاب مزمن في الأذن الوسطي يعاودها عدة مرات في العام . وقي احدي الليالي تشفعت بالقديس مينا والقديس البابا كيرلس السادس حتي يريحانها من مرضها . وفي تلك الليلة ظهر لها مار مينا في حلم، وأمسك بأذنها، وقال لها: " انت طبت خلاص "، فقامت من نومها، وهي تشعر ان اذنها ما زالت دافئة من أثر الامساك بها، فوثقت انها نالت نعمة الشفاء ....وحمدا لله فلم يعاودها الألم مرة اخري.*
*+ وحدثت ايضا معجزة اخري عظيمة مع نجلي طارق فقد صدم بسيارته سيدة مسنة بسبب خطئها، وسيرها في عرض الطريق، فسقطت علي الارض مصابت بنزيف في المخ، وكسر في الحوض، ونقلت الي مستشفي هليوبوليس بالقاهرة، وقد قال لي الطبيب بصراحة انها ستقضي بعد ساعات، فانزعجت جدا، ولم ادر ماذا أفعل لنجدة ابني مما قد يتعرض له من مساءلة جنائية، فاتجهت الي الله طالبا عونه، وأمسكت بصورتي مارمينا والبابا كيرلس، ومررت بهما علي السيدة المصابة، وطلبت منهما النجدة بما لهما من شفاعة قوية عند رب المجد...وكأن ابواب السماء مفتوحة، اذ نفخ الرب فيها نسمة حياة – كما يقولون – فابتدأت تفيق من غيبوبتها، واستردت شيئا من قوتها، وأمكن سؤالها في التحقيق، وشرحت ما حدث، وتبين انها كانت مخطئة .*
*ما أشد الفارق بين حالتنا ونحن فريسة القلق، والاضطراب، وحالتنا عندما امتدت يد الله لتهب قلوبنا سلاما، وأمنا... *
*الفارق عظيم والبون شاسع ... ولكن الانتقال من حال إلي حال حدث في لحظات، مما يجعل الإنسان عاجزا عن الوصف .. قاصرا عن التعبير.*
*مـــــــــا أعظم عمـــــــــل اللــــــــــــــــه.*

*+++++++++++*

*الانزلاق الغضروفي*

*السيدة حرم الدكتور / منير كيرلس*
*ملوي ( من سجل الدير)*
*اعتدتا منذ عام 1950 أن نصطاف في منطقة العصافرة بالأسكندرية . وفي صيف عام 1970 – عندما كنا هناك – أصيب زوجي – فجأة – بانزلاق غضروفي، فكان لايقوي علي الوقوف، أو الجلوس، فلازم الفراش. *
*رأي الأطباء انه محتاج الي عملية جراحية، والا فلا شفاء، وقد وافقهم زوجي، ولكني عارضته بشدة نظرا لظروف غربتنا مع أطفالي الخمسة ...كنت في حيرة، وضيق شديدين، ولم يكن أمامي الا ان الجأ الي الله، فذهبت الي كنيسة مارمينا الكائنة اما مسكننا ،ووقفت امام ايقونته المباركة، وقلت له: "أنت ترضي ببهدلتي ؟ " ( بنفس هذا الأسلوب العامي ). *
*ظل زوجي علي اصراره ،لأنه طبيب، ويعرف ما تتطلبه حالته فذهب الي الجراح فوجده مسافرا، فشكرت الله علي ذلك كثيرا، وأحسست، بل وثقت أنه يقف معنا بشفعة الشهيد مارمينا الذي كنت أناديه دوما.*
*وسرعان ما كانت الاستجابة، فقد لمسنا التحسن السريع والملحوظ يوما بعد يوم. وما أن انقضي الاسبوع حتي عوفي زوجي تماما، وعدنا الي بلدتنا، وهو يقود السيارة بنفسه طوال عشر ساعات هي زمن الرحلة.*

*+++++++++*

*شهادة طبيب*

*السيد الدكتور / فهيم وهيب باخوم*
*الاسكندرية ( من سجلات معجزات الدير)*
*ذهبت الي الاسكندرية لزيارة أخي الطالب بكلية الزراعة، وكان محجوزا بمستشفي الجامعة بسبب اصابته بورم خبيث بالقولون أدي الي حدوث انسداد معوي، وقد تم التشخيص بالأشعة، ثم بالمنظار الذي رأيته بنفسي مع الأطباء المعالجين يوم 22/7/1984 .*
*وقد حدد يوم الخميس 26/7 لاجراء جراحة لعمل ما يمكت عمله. وفي أثناء ذلك أراد الطبيب المعالج، وهو دكتور / محمد جمال اخصائي عمل المناظير اعادة المنظار يوم الثلاثاء 24/7 لأخذ عينة من الورم قبل العملية، ولكننا فوجئنا بعدم وجود الورم، فكرر المنظار مرة أخري، كما أعاد الأشعة ،فلم يظهر أيضا . *
*وفي اليوم المحدد لاجراء العملية ( الخميس 26/7 ) عمل منظار المعدة، وكذلك أشعة للمريء والمعدة ،وظهرت النتيجة سلبية مع زوال الانسداد .*
*ماذا حدث ؟ ... لقد دهنا أخي بزيت من دير مارمينا يوم الجمعة 20/7/1984، وكان يذكر في القداسات من يوم السبت حتي يوم الخميس.*
*وأنا كطبيب، ومعي الأطباء الذين وقعوا عليه الكشف الطبي مازلنا نتعجب كيف زال الورم الخبيث، والانسداد هكذا سريعا. انها قوة الله التي لاحدود لها .*

*+++++++++++*

*تهتك في أعصاب العين*

*السيد/ أمير رشدي يعقوب*
*مدير الادارة الهندسية بشركة مضارب رشيد*
*الاسكندرية ( من سجل معجزات الدير)*
*شعرت بعجز كبير في ابصار العين اليمني، وترددت علي كل من دكتور / تادرس شلبي، ودكتور عماد برسوم، ثم دكتور / مدحت الحناوي الذي فحص العين بأجهزة حديثة، وتبين حدوث تهتك للأعصاب التي تثبت عدسة العين، ونتيجة لذلك تحركت عن موضعها، وطلب مني أن أعود ثانية بعد يومين لعمل مزيد من الفحوص، ولتحديد سبب الأصابة.*
*شعرت بفداحة الامر، وصعوبة العلاج، ولا أريد أن أ قول استحالته، لذا قمت أدهن عيني من الخارج بزيت من دير مار مينا كان ذلك ليلا، وفي الصباح شعرت أن عيني قد استردت قدرتها علي الابصار.*
*توجهت في الموعد المحدد الي الدكتور / مدحت الحناوي، فوجد أن العين قد أصبحت عادية، كما أن ضغطها في مستواه الطبيعي، ولم يطلب مني استخدام اية عقاقير. *

*++++++++++++*

*اهتز جسد القديس*

*السيدة / عفاف ناثان مقار*
*9 شارع عبد الله أبو السعود – مصر الجديدة ( من سجل معجزات الدير)*
*شعرت بالام شديدة في رأسي مصحوبة بضعف ابصار العين اليسري، وقد أجريت اشعة علي الجمجمة، فظهر أن هناك ورم في الغدة النخامية . وقد حضرت الي الدير يوم 27 ديسمبر 1983 وأملت برأسي علي جسد الشهيد مارمينا، وأنا ابكي بمرارة طالبة شفاعته.*
*وفي هذه الاثناء حدث أن اهتز الصندوق الذي يحوي الجسد الطاهر تحت رأسي، فتعجبت، وشعرت أنها علامة استجابة السماء .*
*وقد صلي لي أحد الاباء الاجلاء بالدير، وأعطاني زيتا لأدهن به رأسي . وفي يوم السبت*
*31/12/1983 توجهت الي المستشفي، وعملت أشعة جديدة بالكمبيوتر علي المخ، وقد فوجيء الطبيب بخلوها من أي شيء غير عادي، فسجدنا لله شكرا، وحمدا علي نعمته فقد تحنن علي، وشفاني من مرض خطير خلال اسبوع واحد بشفاعة مارمينا العجايبي. *

*+++++++++++*

*من الذي كلمها*

*السيد دكتور / كمال حبيب*
*كاليفورنيا – الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*
*أبي الورع (....) أفا مينا*
*يسرني أن ارسل لكم هذه الواقعة التي حدثت لابنتي "ديانا" البالغة من العمر ثلاث سنوات، وذلك اعترافا وتأكيدا لمعجزات القديس العظيم مينا العجايبي، والبابا كيرلس السادس .*


تــــــراب مارمينا​
 
السيدة / ألين تادرس
سيدني- استراليا
أصيبت ابنتي "سارة" في يوليو 1983 بمرض الربو عندما كانت في الثانية من عمرها، وياله من مرض مؤلم وصعب. فكم من مرة أراها تتعذب، فيتمزق قلبي عندما تفاجئها الأزمة، وتضطر إلي دخول المستشفي مرة أو مرتين كل شهر.
كنت أشكر الله علي كل حال، وأتضرع اليه ألا يتركها فريسة لهذا المرض، وكنت دائما أنادي مارمينا والبابا كيرلس ليشفعا فيها.
وفي إحدي المرات – عندما كانت ابنتي في المستشفي – تمنيت لو أن إنسانا احضر لنا حفنة تراب من دير مارمينا الذي كنت أعتقد إنه بركة عظيمة، وإنها ستنال الشفاء به رغم معاناتها من حساسية ضد التراب.
وأخيرا أرسلت خطابا للدير لطلب الصلاة من أجلها، لأني كنت قد سئمت الحياة، وأخشي أن يتزعزع إيماني، وقد أرسل لي الدير قطعة قطن بها زيت مبارك، وطلب مني أن أضعها في زجاجة زيت زيتون نقي، وأدهن به ابنتي يوميا، وقد نفذت كل ذلك. كما كنت أدهن به ابني "مينا" الذي كان هو الآخر يعاني من نفس المرض.
وبتدبير من الله حضرنا إلي مصر بعد ذلك، فقمنا بزيارة دير حبيبنا، وشفيعنا مارمينا، وعندما وجدت نفسي أمام جسد هذا القديس أخذت أبكي بمرارة، لأني رازحة تحت وطأة سنين طويلة من المعاناة... لاأعرف من أين اتتني كل هذه الدموع ،... لقد حاولت أكثر من مرة أن أمنع نفسي من الاسترسال في البكاء، ولكني فشلت، إلي أن شعرت فجأة، وقد هدأت، وزايلني القلق كأن شيئا لم يكن بي...أحسست بالراحة والسلام.
استراحت نفسي بالبكاء، بل شعرت أنني وجدت المكان الذي تتعزي فيه روحي، وتتحلل من كل همومها، وتعبها، وطلبت إلي الله متشفعة بالشهيد العظيم أن يزيح عني ألمي وقلقي علي ابنتي التي أراها تتعذب بين الحين والحين.
وفي هذه الأثناء جاءني أحد الأقارب يقول لي :" إلحقي أولادك بياكلوا من التراب، وحطين زلط في فمهم".
فرحت لحظتها، وقلت لقد تحقق أملي الذي كنت أنشده، وأنا في المستشفي "بسيدني " عندما كانت ابنتي تتعذب من المرض... وكانت نفسي تتهافت علي بعض من تراب الدير... سعدت إذ رأيت أولادي يأكلون التراب.... فهذه أمنيتي التي طالما أشتقت لتحقيقها.
لقد نالت ابنتي الشفاء منذ تلك الزيارة المباركة فقد انقضي العام، ولم تنتابها أعراض ذلك المرض اللعين.
عجبا، وأي عجب... أي سر يحمله ذلك، وأي كرامة، ومجد تمنحهما ياالله لمن أحبوك من كل قلوبهم.
وها أنا ذا أكتب رسالتي اعترافا مني بحدوث المعجزة التي أرجو تسجيلها في سجل المعجزات.​
 
+++++++++++++​
 
ثقة في حدوث المعجزة​
 
السيدة / نادية شكري حنــــا مصر الجديدة (معروفة لدينا )
أبي الورع القس (...) أفا مينا 
أرسلت لي شقيقتي المقيمة في سيراكيوز بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خطابا من عشر صفحات تروي فيه معجزة عظيمة جرت مع زوجها السيد المهندس " سمير ناشد " ، وهذا ملخص رسالتها :
في النصف الثاني من شهر مارس 1986 ، أصيب زوجي" سمير " بألم شديد في الحلق مع سعال مصحوب بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة .
وصف له الطبيب علاجا لمدة عشرة أيام . وإذ لم يتحسن أعطي له نوع آخر من العلاج ، وأجريت له أشعة علي الصدر ، فلم تظهر شيئا غير عادي ، ولكن درجت الحرارة ظلت مرتفعة ، مع وجود دم بالبلغم .
توجه "سمير " إلي طبيب آخر ، وأجري أشعة أخري ، واشتبه في إصابة زوجي بالسل ، ويلزم في هذه الحالة ، إبلاغ جهة العمل ، وجهات الصحة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية الضرورية ، ولأن في هذا تهديد لمستقبلنا ، ومستقبل أطفالي الثلاث ، لذلك فقد طلبنا من الطبيب ألا يخطر أحدا قبل أن يتيقن بصفة قاطعة من صحة التشخيص حتي لا يعرض مستقبل زوجي والأسرة للخطر ، فوافق علي ذلك ، ووصف له الدواء مع عمل تحليل للبلغم .
وفي يوم الجمعة العظيمة 2 مايو 1986 توجهنا إلي طبيب آخر ، فعمل أشعة جديدة ، ووصف له دواء مخالفا .
وفي يوم سبت النور استيقظ زوجي علي سعال قوي مصحوب بنزيف شديد ، فنقل الي المستشفي يوم العيد 4/5 ، وفرض عليه عزل طبي ، وأعيد علاجه بالبنسلين الذي كان يعالج به في أول الأمر ، وأظهرت أشعة جديدة أن شيئا ما في الصدر متوغل في الرئة ، وهنا عرضناه علي جراح أمراض صدرية ، الذي أخذ عينات من الرئة والقصبة الهوائية بعد بنج كلي ، وكان هذا يوم الثلاثاء 6 مايو ....
وفي انتظار نتيجة التحليل كنا نعاني من توتر عصبي شديد خشية ما قد يسفر عنه ... وكنت وقتها أصلي بمرارة متشفعة بسيدتنا كلنا العذراء مريم ، ودهنت زوجي بزيت من دير مار مينا ، ووضعت واحدا من كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس تحت وسادته.
وفي صباح الخميس بكرت في الذهاب إلي المستشفي لأعرف نتيجة التحليل قبل زوجي ، لأنه أصيب من قبل بأزمة قلبية ، وكنت أخشي عليه من أي انفعال قوي .
عرفني الطبيب أن هناك ورم في الرئة ، وإنه مضطر لإجراء عملية جراحية لأخذ عينة من الورم ، فهناك احتمال أن يكون خبيثا ، وهالني ماسيفعله للوصول اليه ، فسوف يفتح من الكتف بنصف دائرة ، وحتي تحت الذراع ويرفع لوح الكتف ، ويفصل الضلوع للوصول الي الرئة ، وسيستغرق ذلك ما يقرب من ست ساعات ، وسيقضي بعدها إثنا عشر يوما تحت العناية المركزة ، ثم يلزم الفراش في راحة تامة لمدة أربعة شهور.
ولما عرف "سمير " بالطريقة التي ستجري بها العملية أصيب بالأغماء ، أما أنا فكنت أردد باستمرار إنه لن تجري عملية ، مؤكدة . أن كل شيء سيزول ، ثم دهنته ثانية بزيت مار مينا ، ولكني لا أكذب ، فقد كنت في حالة نفسية سيئة للغاية ، زادها كوني وحيدة في الغربة .
بعد ظهر نفس اليوم ( الخميس ) ، حضر الطبيب ثانية لتحديد موعد العملية ، فرجوته أن يجري أشعة مرة أخري ، فرفض بشدة ، وأفهمني أن الورم كان ظاهرا بوضوح علي شاشة التلفزيون يوم الثلاثاء الماضي ، ثم حدد يوم 12 مايو موعدا لإجراء العملية .. ولكنني صممت علي عمل أشعة جديدة قبل ذلك ... فتعجب الطبيب جدا لهذا الإصرار ، وسألني عن السبب ، فلم استطع أن اقول له شيئا مقنعا ، فأخرج" سمير " كتاب معجزات البابا كيرلس من تحت الوسادة ، وقال له : "إنها متأكدة إن مفيش عملية لأنها تؤمن بمعجزات هذا القديس".
وأخيرا وافق الطبيب علي عمل الأشعة في الغد.
في الصباح اتصلت بنا شقيقة زوجي ، وهي طبيبة مقيمة في ولاية أخري بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، وأقنعت" سمير " بضرورة العملية ، وعرفته أنها ستتواجد عند إجرائها ، ولن تتركه ، وأنها تصلي أيضا من أجله ، وهنا تناولت سماعة التليفون ، وقلت لها " ما حدش يتعب نفسه وييجي لأن العملية مش ها تتعمل ". وظلت تحاول أقناعي بأنه لا مفر منها قبل أن يتشعب الورم في الصدر ، بينما أنا أزيد في إصراري علي عدم إجرائها .
والحقيقة إن الشك كان ينتابني ، والخوف يتملكني بين لحظة وأخري .... ولكنني ظللت علي إيماني .
وفي نهاية المكالمة قلت لها :" أرجوك ألا تغضبي مني ، فانني سوف اتصل بك بعد ظهور نتيجة الأشعة ".
توجهت بعد ذلك الي المنزل ، واصطحبت الأولاد ليروا والدهم بعد أن رفع عنه العزل الطبي إذ ثبت أن المرض غير معد . ولما دخلت عنده ، رأينه منتعشا .... وقد أظهرت الأشعة أن الورم قد ضمر ، وأنه يوجد ثقب في وسط المنطقة ، ولذلك فقد عدل الطبيب عن إجراء العملية مع الاستمرار في استخدام البنسلين ، كما سمح له بمغادرة المستشفي يوم السبت 10 مايو . وقد قابلت طبيبا كان من بين الذين يصرون علي إجراء العملية ، فسألته :" تظن ماذا حدث ؟" ... فأجاب :" هذا خطأ منا لأننا لم نعرف ماذا بالداخل ؟"... فقلت له " وهل كل الأطباء كانوا مخطئين ؟ ... إن ما حدث هو معجزة "، فكان رده أنه لا يؤمن بالمعجزات .
أشكر الله كل الشكر ، وأحمده كل الحمد ..
ففي يوم 12 مايو الذي كان محددا لإجراء العملية ، كان زوجي في عمله . وفي يوم 3 يونيو أجري أشعة جديدة لدي نفس الطبيب الذي عارضته قبلا في إجراء العملية دون أشعة ، وقال أن الرئة طبيعية ، وطلب الكف عن استخدام الدواء . وذات يوم كنت اتساءل من من القديسين أرسله الله ليشفي زوجي . وفي الليل حلمت أني أكرر هذا القول وأنا اتطلع الي السماء ، فشاهدت اسم مار مينا مكتوبا بحروف من نور.
قمت في الصباح لأكرر الشكر والحمد لله الذي يصنع معنا مثل هذه المعجزات العظيمة رغم خطايانا الكثيرة .
شكرا لله الذي أجازنا هذه الأزمة ، وبدل حزننا وقلقنا إلي فرح لا يوصف . لقد عبرنا التجربة لنجد أنفسنا أكثر ايماتا وأثبت يقينا .​
 
+++++++++++++​
 
زيارة الدير​
 
فتح الله أيوب مـــرجان
15 ش الجمهورية – بورسعيد
كانت زوجتي مريضة بسكر في الدم، ونظرا لطول فترة المرض نسبيا، وللقيود التي تفرض علي المريض، كانت حالتها النفسية سيئة، خاصة وأن نسبة السكر لم تكن ثابتة، فهي تعلو يوما، وتنخفض يوما آخــــــر.
وكانت زوجتي تؤمن إيمانا راسخا بأنها ستنال الشفاء لو زارت دير الشهيد مارمينا بمريوط . وقد حقق الله لها أمنيتها فزارته يومي 10 و 11 نوفمبر1983 .
وأخذت بركة من جسد القديس مينا، وكذا البابا كيرلس .
وفي اليوم التالي كان الموعد الشهري للتحليل، وكانت نتيجته مفاجأة عجيبة، إذ قال الطبيب: "إن السكر قد حسم تماما، ونسبته عادية جدا، وتستطيعي أن تأكلي، وتشربي كما تريدين، ولاداعي لعمل تحاليل أخري".
وكانت معجزة عظيمة.....​
 
++++++++++++++​ضمــــــور في المـــــــخ
السيد / سعيد لبيب بالحسنية- المنصورة
في يوم 18/ 8/ 1986 شعرت والدتي بالآم في الرأس نتيجة ارتفاع في ضغط الدم، ثم راحت في غيبوبة لمدة ثلآثة أيام، وبعدها أصيبت بشلل نصفي، وقد عرضت علي أطباء كثيرين بالمنصورة .
ولما انقضي شهران أخذت صحتها في التحسن قليلا قليلا إلي أن شفيت .
وفي نوفمبر من نفس العام – قبل حلول صوم الميلاد _ ظهرت عليها أعراض مرض الصرع . وكان هذا بداية مرحلة جديدة من التعب والمعاناة، فقد انتابها هزال شديد مع ضعف النظر، وثقل الحركة، وعدم الأكل، والتبول والتبرز اللآإراديين .
وفي يوم 11/3/ 1987 سافرنا إلي القاهرة لعمل أشعة بالكمبيوتر علي المخ، وقد أظهرت إصابتها بضمور في المخ، وخاصة الفص الأيمن، وأصبحت تتغذي بالجلوكوز، وقد أسلمنا أنفسنا لمشيئة الله، وكنت أطلب لها الراحة، وألا تستمر طويلا علي هذه الحال. وقد تفضل بزيارتها كثير من الآباء الكهنة وتناولت الأسرار المقدسة من أيديهم .
ثم اصطحبتها إلي الأسكندرية في بداية شهر مايو 1987 لعرضها علي أحد الأساتذة هناك ، ولكنني صممت علي الذهاب إلي دير مارمينا بمريوط قبل عرضها علي الطبيب، وكان لي إيمان راسخ بنيلها الشفاء.
توجهنا إلي الدير يوم 9/ 5/1987 ، وكنت أبكي بكاء شديدا طوال الطريق حتي وصلت إلي مقصورة مارمينا، فارتميت علي جسده الطاهر، وأنا غارق في دموع غزيرة، كما بكت والدتي أيضا .
عرضتها بعد ذلك علي الأستاذ/ عمر الجارم أستاذ الأعصاب بالاسكندرية . ولما رجعنا إلي المنصورة، وبعد مرور حوالي أسبوعين وجدناها فجأة في حالة أفضل، إذ أخذت تتحسن شيئا فشيئا، وبدأت تتحرك، وتتنبه، وتـأكل وتشرب وتتكلم، وأصبحت قادرة علي التركيز ... لقد عادت اليها الحياة ثانية .
وكان من أجمل ما قالته لنا إنها كانت تري مارمينا يقف بجوار صورة الملاك رافائيل المعلقة إلي الحائط .
لم ينس لها الشفيع الحبيب مارمينا زيارتها له، وهي حطام، فرد لها الجميل بزيارات متكررة، مباركة .. حملت لها نسمات الحياة والصحة .
لقد عادها بعض الأطباء، فتعجبوا أشد العجب مؤكدين أن ما حدث لايمكن أن يكون ثمرة الدواء حتي لو طال استخدامه .
ولا أنسي أن أذكر أن أحد الآباء الأجلاء بالدير قد رشمها بالزيت، وصلي لها طالبا شفاعة الشهيد مارمينا والبابا كيرلس السادس.


++++++++++++++


أركبني الجمـــــــل


السيد الدكتور / يوسف القس يعقوب 
صيدلية السلام – طمـــــــــــا


وقعت ابنتي الكبري " كريستين" علي الأرض وهي تلعب، ولم نلحظ شيئا وقتها. ولكن أثناء الليل وجدنا حرارتها قد ارتفعت إلي أربعين درجة، مع تورم مفصل ركبتها اليمني، وظلت تصرخ طوال الليل . وفي الصباح كان حولها كونسلتو من الأطباء، ولكنهم عجزوا عن تشخيص الحالة، فأجريت لها أشعة فلم تظهر شيئا غير عادي، وظللنا نعالجها بالمضادات الحيوية، والمسكنات، ولكنها كانت تزداد سوء.
عرضتها علي السيد الطبيب / سعد توفيق أخصائي العظام في سوهاج، ولما رأي مفصل الركبة تألم جـــدا، وقال :" ربنا يستر دي حالتها خطيرة "، وأرجع الإصابة الي وجود ميكروب بين العظم، والمفصل، ولابد من إجراء عملية، والله وحده يعلم مدي نجاحها، وما قد تسبب من عجز.
وفي يوم الجمعة 2/11/ 1984 أخذت عينة من الصديد عن طريق البذل لإجراء التحليل عليها لمعرفة نوع الميكروب، ومدي استجابته للمضادات الحيوية المختلفة. وطلب الطبيب أن تلازم الفراش حتي ظهور نتيجة التحليل، وأن تجري لها العملية يوم الاثنين 5/11/1984.
عدت إلي منزلي منهارا، أبكي في مرارة، أعاني حزنا مبرحا، ويكاد القلق يفتك بي، وأنا أري المصير المؤلم الذي ينتظر صغيرتي... وأي عاهة ستتخلف لديها مدي الحياة.
كان علـــي أن ألجـــا إلي الله، والتمست من نيافة الأنبا فام أسقف "طما" أن يذكرها في القداسات، وأقمنا صلاة القنديل في المنزل، ورجوت كل معارفنا الصلاة لأجلها .
وفي ظهر يوم الأحـــد 4/11/1984 وجدتها تنهض من نومها، وهي تبتسم قائلة: "كان هنا" .... فاقتربت منها، وسألتها: "إيه الحكاية ؟" .... فروت لي ما حدث:
"لقد رأيت وأنا نائمة رجلا، ومعه جملين، وسألني: "مالك يا كريستين ؟"، فقلت: "أنا نايمة علي السرير، وعايزه ألعب مع أخويا "جون" ... خلي بابا يسوع يشفيني".
فأجابني بقوله :
"بابا يسوع أرسلني علشان أشفيكي". ثم اركبني علي الجمل، ودهن رجلي بالزيت، فسألته: "أنت مين ؟"، فأخبرني إن اسمه "مارمينا"، ثم شاهدت البابا كيرلس يحضر بملابسه الملونة، ودهن رجلي هو كمان بالزيت".
وبعد ذلك لاحظت أنها تحرك رجلها بسهولة، ولكني لم أعرف أحدا، بهذه القصة. وذهبت الي الدكتور حسب الميعاد، فاندهش جـــدا، وقال: "لايمكن أن تكون دي نفس الرجل اللي شفتها، لأنها لم تأخذ بعد المضاد الحيوي الذي اظهرته المزرعة"، فقالت له كريستين: "دا مارمينا والبابا كيرلس كانوا امبارح عندي وعملوها" .
وقد ظللنا نتردد علي الطبيب مرتين كل أسبوع لمدة شهر، وهي في تقدم ملموس حتي أصبح منظر الركبتين متماثلا تماما، فطلب مني عمل أشعة لأن هذا المرض تتخلف عنه ترسيبات تجعل مفصل الركبة، والعظام التي حوله هشة .... وهذا ما لم تظهره الأشعة. ثم عملنا أشعة أخري علي الركبتين للمقارنه، فتبين أنهما متماثلتان .
شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الهــــــــــــــــــــي.......


++++++++++++


اتـــــــــكل علي عجايبـــــي


السيد / م.ا.ب (طلب عدم ذكر اسمه)
الساحل – نجع حمادي


منذ خمس سنوات انقلبت حياتي جحيما، دون أن يكون هناك سبب أو مبرر لذلك، فان شيئا في حياتي لم يتغير حتي يمكن أن أعزو إليه هذا الانقلاب .
شعرت وكأني مصاب بأمراض عصبية مختلفة.
أريد أن أبكي ... لاأطيق المكوث في ا لمنزل.
تحولت مشاعري من ناحية زوجتي إلي نفور شديد، وأرغب في تطليقها، والزواج بأخري . ما سبب كل هذا ؟ .... لاأعرف، ولا أحد يعرف.
ذهبت يوما إلي دير مارمينا بمريوط ,انا أعاني من الألم والضيق، وطلبت بركة مارمينا، وطلبت من أباء الدير الصلاة من أجلي . ثم ملأت زجاجة بالمياه من الصنبور (الحنفية) وقمت برشها في أنحاء الشقة، وأنا أقول :" يابركة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس ".
وفي الليل حلمت حلما مفزعا... فقد هاجمتني ثلاثة حيوانات قبيحة الشكل، أحدها له شكل أسد، وكانت تقول لي " ليه عملت كده... النار مولعة فينا... إحنا رايحين للناس اللي بعتونا".
انقضت قترة زمنية، ولم تتحسن الأحوال، ولكن زيارتي للدير كان معناها أن هناك أمل ... وأن أظل متمسكا بمراحم الله.
كنت احتفظ في جيبي بكتاب لمنع عني الضيق والمضايقات، وفي إحدي الليالي – وكنت في غدها سأذهب لزيارة الدير ببمرة الثانية – قمت وأحرقت الكتاب، وأنا أردد يا بركة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس "، ثم أويت إلي فراشي .
وحلمت في تلك الليلة أن ثلاث أسود ذات لون اسود مقبلة نحوي، وهي تقول : " ليه حرقت الكتاب ؟ .... انت اتكلت علي عجايبي ... خلي عجايبي ينفعك".
قلت :" أنا اتكلت علي ربي يسوع المسيح، وعلي شفاعة مارمنيا العجايبي ".
وعندئذ صار منظر هذه الحيوانات دخانا.
تغيرت حياتي كلها بعد ذلك .
زالت الكراهية التي كانت تملأ قلبي من نحو زوجتي .
والبيت عاد فأصبح مكاني المفضل....
والبكاء الذي كان يتملكني عند التناول من الأسرار المقدسة ، أو بعد صلوات الآباء الكهنة لي ... زال تماما.
كنت أسمع قبلا أصواتا شيطانية تردد:" لولا التناول ، وكلمة "كيرياليسون" التي ترددها لكنا قد مزقنا جسمك".
كل ذلك اختفي تماما من حيــــاتي بشفاعة العجــــــــــــــــــــايبي .


+++++++++++++


الستـــــــــــر والزيت


السيدة / سهير حبيب رزق
مساكن تعاونيات البناء عمارة 68
مدينة نصر – القاهرة
أرسل لكم هذه المعجرة العظيمة التي نال بها زوجي دكتور/ مدحت لبيب، نعمة الشفاء.
في الساعة الثالثة والنصف ليلا اعتاد زوجي أن يقوم بتشغيل موتورات العمارة لجلب المياه حيث إنها لاتصلنا إلا في هذه الساعة من الليل . وفي إحدي المرات، وأثناء نزوله درج السلم زلت قدمه، فوقع علي ظهره، وارتطمت رأسه بحافة إحدي الدرجات، ففقد الوعي لبعض الوقت، ولما أفاق صعد إلي الشقة مستندا علي كتفي، ولاحظت كدمة في ظهره تغطي مساحة ضلوع الجانب الأيسر . وفي الساعة السادسة صباحا وجدته في حالة إغماء يعاني هبوطا، وإعياء، وفي نفس الوقت لم يعد قادرا علي الحركة، لايمينا ولا يسارا، ولايمكنه رفع رأسه ... كان في حال
​​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

إخراج روح شــرير عنيد


كان بالاسكندرية رجل مسه الشيطان وهو في فجر شبابه وكان شيطانه هذا قاس جــــدا فكان يعذب المسكين ويجعله يرغـــي ويزيد ويقرض علي اسنانه كالوحش البري وكثيرا ما كان يدفعه إلي ان يلقي بنفسه في البحر.
وذات يوم جاء أقارب الرجل الذي به الشيطان ، وأركبوه علي ظهر بهيمة ليذهبوا به الي مزار القديس آبا مينا، وفي الطريق لاقوا الأمرين إذ كان الرجل يقفز من علي البهيمة، ويطارد أقاربه محاولا قتلهم، وإلحاق الأذي بهم، فكانوا يتوسلون إلي إله القديس مينا قائلين "يا إله القديس مينا، يا من تعمل العجائب في مزار شهيدك. ارحمنا وانقذ هذا الرجل المسكين من جبروت هذا الشيطان. أنعم عليه يارب بنعمة الشفاء".
وسرعان ما حضر اليهم القديس مينا راكبا حصانه، واعترض طريقهم ثم ترجل من علي حصانه، وسألهم قائلا: "إلي أين تسيرون بهذا الرجل؟" قالوا "إننا ذاهبون إلي مزار الشهيد مار مينا راجين من الله أن يمنح مريضنا الشفاء".
وفي الحال ركب القديس حصانه، وجذب الرجل المريض من شعر رأسه، ووضعه أمامه علي الحصان، وتبعه أهل الرجل حتي وصل الجميع الي المزار، وهناك اختفي مينا بحصانه فتعجب الناس تعجبا شديدا.
وبعد لحظات وجدوا رجلهم المريض معلقا في الهواء بين الأرض والسماء والشيطان الذي به يصرخ ويقول "أيها القديس مينا. لماذا تفعل بي هكذا؟ لماذا تطردني من جسد هذا الرجل؟ أرجوك أن تتركني. إن لي سبعة عشر عاما وأنا ساكن فيه – اتركني وإلا سأقتله ثم أخـــــرج منه". وبعد أن فرغ الشيطان من كلامه أنزل القديس الرجل الي الأرض.
وبعد ذلك بدأ القديس يعلق الرجل من أصبع يده في حبل كان يتدلي من السقف وكان يتركه هكذا من السادسة صباحا حتي السادسة مساءا، فكان الشيطان يصيح علي لسن الرجل ويقول ... "سأخرج سأخرج" وفعلا أفاق المريض، وأنزله القديس الي الأرض، وكان الرجل في شدة الأعياء فحمله أهله وأنزلوه عند قبرالقديس حيث أخذ الكاهن قليلا من زيت القنديل الذي كان مضيئا فوق جسد القديس مينا ورشم به علامة الصليب علي جبين الرجل .
وسمع كل الحاضرين حول القبر صوت القديس آبا مينا وهو يقول للشيطان بعد أن قيده "أيها الشيطان العدو – النجس ... مالك وصنيعة الله. كم من آلام سببتها لهذا المسكين أيها اللعين .. أنا مينا. ابتليتك في الطريق، وأحضرتك إلي هنا كي يشاهد جميع الحاضرين خزيك وعارك" وكان الشيطان يريد أن يعود إلي الرجل مرة ثانية، ولكنه بعد كلمات القديس تحول إلي شعلة من النار شاهدها الجميع، ووقف الرجل سليما معافي، وقدم قرابينه الي المذبح، ثم عاد هو وأهله إلي الاسكندرية يمجدون الله إله مارمينا.


++++++++++++


نجــــدة زواره


كانت في مدينة فيلوكسينتي امرأة ثريه لم يكن لها أولاد وسمعت عن قوات القديس آبا مينا فقالت في قلبها "مكتوب أن العالم يمضي وشهوته معه فما منفعه ما أملك من جواهر وحلي ذهبية وأواني فضية. ما قيمة كل هذه وليس لي ولد يرثني؟ اني سأقوم وآخذ كل ما أملك وأعطيه لمزار القديس مينا. فلربما أنال في الحياة الأبدية ضعف ما أعطي ونهضت المرأة وأخذت معها كل ما تملكه من ذهب وفضة ومال، وانطلقت بمفردها دون أن تخبر زوجها بذلك إذ أنها كانت تخشي أن يهددها أو يمنعها من الارتحال إن هي أخبرته بما كانت ستفعله.
وبينما هي في طريقها تخترق الصحراء ، اعترضها رجل علي حصان واستغل وحدتها وأراد بها السوء فاستنجدت بالقديس آبا مينا الذي جاء علي الفور راكبا حصانه وانقذ المرأة من يد الرجل وأوصلها في سلام إلي مزاره.
وكانت هذه المرأة التي عملت بقول السيد المسيح "اترك مالك واتبعني" تأتي كل عام إلي المزار تقدم نذورها وتمجد الله وقديسه المحبوب آبا مينا.​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

مارمينا كان منتظراً لك!


السيدة عزيزة صليب - أستراليا - كتبت تقول: حضرت إلى مصر بعد غيبة، و كان بعينى مرض المياه البيضاء، فتوجهت إلى دير مارمينا بمريوط و أنا أصرخ و أقول "يا مارمينا كن معايا و أشفع فيا" .. و على باب الدير وجدت راهباً شاياً أعطانى زيتاً فى زجاجة و قال لى "أدهنى عينك بهذا الزيت و الرب يشفيك". و دخلت الدير وزرت مزار الشهيد مارمينا العجائبى ومزار البابا كيرلس السادس وطلبت من أحد آباء الدير أن يدهننى بهذا الزيت فشعرت بالراحة وبدء الشفاء. ثم سافرت بعد ذلك إلى أستراليا وظهر لى البابا كيرلس السادس فى رؤيا و قال لى : "مارمينا كان مستنيكى فى الدير و أعطاك زيتاً و قال أرشمى عينك به. أنت دلوقتى عينك كويسة ". وفعلاً صحوت من النوم ووجدت أن عينى قد أكتمل شفاؤها و أصبحتا وكأن لم يكن بهما أى مرض !


++++++++++++


علاج الجلطة فى الدير


يقول الاستاذ حنا يوسف حنا - أستاذ المحاسبة بالقاهرة و الاسكندرية. حدث أنى أصبت بجلطة نتيجة لخطأ أحد شركائى فى المكتب. وكان هذا الخطأ مقصوداً ويريد مرتكبه أن يهدمنى. وقد وقعت فى المكتب على أثر هذه الاصابة و حُملت الى السيارة ثم إلى المنزل و منعنى الطبيب من الحركة تماماً حتى يتم عمل رسم قلب، ولكنى أتصلت تليفونيا بالبابا كيرلس السادس وعرفته بما حدث لى. ولما عرفته بأنى أصبت بجلطة قال " حد الله. لن يصيبك مكروه، بس أنت عليك تروح دير مارمينا و شوف هيحصل آيه ". ورغم أنى ممنوع من الحركة بأمر الطبيب. ولم أستطع قيادة سيارتى من المكتي إلى المنزل بعد إصابتى وهى مسافة 3 كيلومترات تقريباً. فكيف يمكننى أن أقطع المسافة الكبيرة إلى الدير؟ .. ولكن مادام البابا كيرلس قد قال فلابد أن أنفذ. وفى غفلة من أسرتى سافرت صباح اليوم التالى إلى الدير .. ودخلت إحدى حجراته ونمت نوماً عميقاً و شعرت أن هناك شخصاً ما يقوم بتحريك شئ مثل المكواه على جسدى فى أتجاه القلب .. ولما استيقظت بعد حوالى 3 ساعات وجدت نفسى على خير ما يرام. فأردت أن أتأكد من أننى قد شفيت تماماً، فتوجهت إلى الاسكندرية ثم أخذت أسبح فى الماء لمدة ثلاث أو أربع ساعات .. فى جهاد قاتل لكى أطمئن على نفسى و الحمد لله لم أجد فىّ أى مكروه.


++++++++++++


صدام عنيف


السيد / م.أ.غ. (طلب عدم ذكر الاسم )
52 ش عبد الحميد أبو هيف – مصر الجديدة
في صباح أحد الأيام من عام 1982 ، وفي طريقي إلي مقر عملي استقليت الأتوبيس من ميدان الحجاز، وجلست بجوار إحدي النوافذ ، وبعد قليل كانت السيارة قد ازدحمت بالركاب كما هو مألوف في تلك الساعة من النهار.
وفجأة شاهدت سيارة نقل وقود (فنطاس ) مقبلة في اتجاهنا من شارع جانبي بسرعة كبيرة حتي اقتربت من الأتوبيس ، ويعمل سائقها علي إيقافها ليحول دون اصطدامها بنا ، ولكن دون جدوي...
انتابني هلع شديد ... إننا سنموت لا محالة ، خاصة وأن الصدمة ستكون في الجزء الذي أجلس فيه ، فوجدت نفسي بلا وعي أصرخ " شوفوا...شوفوا..."، وأهب منتفضا جزعا من علي المقعد ... لكن إلي أين .. فالأجسام متراصة ، ولا مكان للتحرك ولو لبضع سنتيمترات ، فصرخت من كل قلبي قائلا :" يا مار مينا حـــــــوش".
وما جري بعد ذلك كان مثيرا للعجب .
لقد اصطدمت الناقلة بالأتوبيس ، ولكن لم يحدث أي شيء حتي الزجاج لم ينكسر ، فقد كانت الصدمة بسيطة...
كيـــــــــف ؟
السبب أن الأطارين الأمامين لسيارة النقل قد انفجرا سويا فور صراخي طالبا نجدة الشهيد البطل .
لم يصدق من كانوا بالسيارة ما حدث ، كانوا جميعا يقولون ... "عجيبة ".
حقــــــــا "عجيبة " . إذ لم ينفجر إطار واحد ، بل الإثنان معا ... فتوقفت الناقلة في مكانها علي ا لفور .


+++++++++++++​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

استهانة بالتحذير

السيدة دكتور / هيلين عزيز سعادة
ص . ب 3190 –عمان الأردن
في يوم 16 أبريل 1984 كنت مع زوجي دكتور/ نبيل سعادة في طريقنا بالسيارة من ميناء العقبة إلي عمان عاصمة الأردن. وكانت الشمس قد أخذت تتواري خلف الأفق، وتحجب نورها عن الكون.
وفجأة – وعند منتصف الطريق – هبت زوابع رملية فتضاءل مدي الرؤية، وأصبح استكمال الرحلة أمرا صعبا .
أخذت أصرخ لسيدي يسوع المسيح، ثم ناديت بأعلي صوتي ناديت شفيعي الحبيب مارمينا العجايبي الذي أحتفظ بأيقونة له مع كتاب من كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس في حقيبة يدي.
وأود أن أوضح _ قبل الاسترسال في سرد المعجزة – إنني ما كنت أعرف هذا البطل لولا ما روته عنه شقيقتي المقيمة بالقاهرة، والتي أهدتنا نسخة من كتاب حياته، ومن كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس السادس. وقد تباركت بزيارة ديره العامر بمريوط أنا وزوجي وأولادي الذين يحتفظون في حجرتهم بصورة كبيرة له، ويرشمون أنفسهم بزيت مبارك حصلنا عليه من الدير.
أعود إلي قصتي فأقول إن العاصفة قد هدأت بما يسمح بمواصلة الرحلة، ولكن ظهرت أمامنا في الأتجاه المقابل سيارة خاصة أخذ قائدها يطلب منا – بواسطة الإشارات الضوئية – أن نتوقف وقد استجبنا لرغبته، فأقبل نحونا، فوجدناه شابا وسيما، أخذ يرجونا في إلحاح غريب ألا نواصل السير "لأن الطريق خطر علينا جدا".. وقد تعجبنا لخوفه الشديد علينا، وللهفته البالغة لنجاتنا، وهو لايعرفنا .
وفي هذه اللحظة أقبلت سيارة أخري في نفس اتجاهنا شجعنا من فيها علي مواصلة السير معا، فوافقنا، وشكرنا ذلك الشاب اهتمامه بنا، وسرنا في طريقنا غير آبهين بنصحه.
لم تنقض سوي أربع دقائق حتي اختفت السيارة التي وعد صاحبها بالسير معنا، ووجدنا الموت محدقا بنا، فالطريق مملوء بالشاحنات الكبيرة في كلا الاتجاهين، وبدا علي زوجي الاضطراب، فصرخت قائلة : "يا مارمينا انجدنا"، وهنا قرر زوجي الرجوع توا.
وفي طريق العودة، وجدنا الشاب ذاته يقف إلي جوار سيارته (مرسيدس) ، وكأنه كان يعلم أننا سنعود...
توقفنا .... وأخبرناه بما صادفنا من اخطار، وما لقيناه من أهوال .. وها نحن عدنا عملا بنصيحته...
فابتسم الشاب ، وقال "لقد أخبرتكم بما كان ينتظركم ".
ولما هممنا بالانصراف طلب منا أن نساعده في دفع عربته، لأنها غرزت في الرمل، فعرضنا عليه أن يركب السيارة معنا لنوصله إلي أي مكان يريد. ولكنه اعتذر بسبب غريب، وهو وجود "جمل" في السيارة، وأنه لا يستطيع أن يتركه، فاتجهنا بأبصارنا إلي المقعد الخلفي للسيارة لنجد "جملا" صغيرا جالسا في منتهي الهدوء، تماما كالجمل الذي نراه في صورة الشهيد مارمينا باركا عند قدميه ...
كان منظرا شاذا وغريبا، ولكن الموقف عبر دون أن نعيره انتباها، إذ قمنا بدفع السيارة لمسافة قصيرة لاتتعدي خمسة أمتار، فتحركت مسرعة في طريقها، ثم اختفت تماما بعد عدة أمتار.
وهنا انفتحت اعيننا علي الحقيقة ...
إنه مار مينا العجايبي ... إذ لايعقل أن يصطحب مسافر "جملا" في سيارة خاصة" ملاكي" ، وأن يكون الجمل بهذا الهدوء.
تضيف السيدة صاحبة الرسالة :
لقد أخبرت بهذه المعجزة عددا كبيرا من الراهبات اللاتين والكاثوليك في الأردن فآمن بما حدث.
عزيزي القاريء – إضافة إلي ما قالته هذه السيدة الفاضلة عن أهوال الطريق فإن ما نشر بجريدة الأهرام – فيما بعد – يؤكد خطورة السير في ذلك الطريق المؤدي إلي الميناء الوحيد للمملكة الأردنية فبعد حدوث المعجزة بحوالي ثلاثة أشهر تقريبا نشرت الجريدة المذكورة نبأ تعرض سيارة في نفس الطريق لحادث رهيب، راح ضحيته بعض المصريين، ففي العدد رقم 35648 الصادر في 19 يوليو 1984 نبأ يقول :"مصرع 15 مصريا وإصابة 11 بالأردن".

++++++++++++++

من الذي كلمها؟

السيد الدكتور/ كمال حبيب 
كاليفورنيا – الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
أبي الورع (....) أفا مينا

يسرني أن أرسل لكم هذه الواقعة التي حدثت لابنتي "ديانا " البالغة من العمر ثلاث سنوات، وذلك اعترافا وتأكيدا لمعجزات القديس العظيم مينا ا لعجايبي، والبابا كيرلس السادس.
فلقد كانت زوجتي في زيارة لشقيقتها التي تقيم بالدور الثاني باحدي العمارات في لوس انجيلوس، وفجأة أثناء اللعب سقطت ابنتي من الشباك. فهرولنا جميعا إلي الشارع لنجد الطفلة أشبه بالجثة الهامدة... كانت فاقدة الوعي، وجسمها تغير لونه، فأخذت زوجتي تصرخ، فتجمع حولنا عدد من سكان المنطقة، وكانت تطلب شفاعة القديس مارمينا والبابا كيرلس، وأتت شقيقتها بكتاب حياة مار مينا، ووضعته علي رأس الطفلة، وفي هذه الاثناء _ وقبل حضور عربة الأسعاف – أقبل نحونا صبي في الثانية عشر من عمره، ويشبه تماما الصورة التي علي غلاف كتاب القديس مار مينا، وقال لزوجتي باللغة العربية :" لاتخافي إنها سليمة، ولن يمسها سوء".
وفي المستشفي – وبعد إجراء الأشعات والفحوص اللازمة تبين أن الابنه سليمة تماما، ولم يلحقها أي أذي. وصدقني يا أبي لكم تعجب الأطباء جدا كيف أن طفلة صغيرة مثلها تسقط من هذا الأرتفاع، ولاتصاب حتي بكدم بسيط.
وفي الليل ظهر لزوجتي في المنام مارمينا والبابا كيرلس، وكان القديس مينا بنفس الصورة التي رأت عليها الصبي الذي كلمها، وطمأنها علي ابنتنا، وقال لها : " ألم أقل لك إنها ستكون بخير ".
وفي الصباح تذكرت زوجتي ما جري، وتنبهت إلي أنه لايوجد أحد يتكلم العربية في منزل أختها سوي الأخت، وزوجها، فتأكدنا أن الذي طمأنها هو مارمينا العجايبي.
أذكر ايضا أنه اثناء وجود "ديانا" في المستشفي كانت هناك طفلة أخري سقطت من فوق المائدة إلي أرض الحجرة فأصيبت بارتجاج في المخ، وكانت حالتها حرجة جدا.

حقا أن يد الله لا تقصر عن أن تخلص كل الداعين باسمه... الذين يلجأون إليه... ويرسل قديسيه ليصنعوا الأشفية والعجائب في وحدة واحدة بين الكنيسة المنتصرة والكنيسة المجتهدة. 

+++++++++++++​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

في العشية بالآثار
السيد الدكتور / رؤوف نظمي يوسف
الاسكندرية
أبي الورع (..) أفا مينا 
في أغسطس سنة 1982 تناولت ابنتي الصغري البالغة من العمر عامان، مادة البوتاس الكاوية بطريق الخطأ. وكلنا نعرف النتئج البالغة السوء التي تصيب الطفل في مثل هذه الأحوال والتي نقول نحن عنها بلغة الطب حدوث " ضيق للمريء "... وقد أصيبت في ثلاثة مناطق وكان يسبب ألما شديدا يطلق عليه " وخز الدبوس "، ولا يسمح هذا الضيق إلا بمرور السوائل فقط، وهذا ما يضر بصحة طفلة في حاجة ماسة إلي الغذاء لبنيان جسمها، ونموه، وكان يشرف علي علاجها دكتور جمال العسيلي بمستشفي جمال عبد الناصر بالأسكندرية، ورئيس قسم الأشعة بطب الأسكندرية دكتور مظلوم زكريا.
وأجريت علي المريء عملية توسيع في مستشفي الجامعة قسم جراحات المـــريء، ولكن –للأسف – لم يستطع الجراح أن يفعل شيئا نظرا لشدة الأختناق. لذا نصحني الجراحون بضرورة إجراء عملية كبري عن طريق المعدة، كما نبهوني ألا اتأخر في إجرائها، وإلا فسيعسر تدارك الأمر. وأنا كطبيب أعرف خطورة هذه العملية ومضاعفاتها بالنسبة للطفلة، فكنت في حيرة لا مبدد لها.
ذهبنا في شهر نوفمبر 1982 إلي دير مارمينا – الذي لم أره منذ إحدي عشر عاما – وكنت في يأس شديد، وقابلنا أب فاضل شرحت له الأمر بأختصار , فصلي لها، وأعطاها صورة لمارمينا، وقطعة حلوي "بونبون"، وتوجهنا إلي أيقونة مارمينا حيث يوجد جسده الطاهر، ثم مزار البابا كيرلس طالبا شفاعتهما.
وبعد ذلك حضرنا صلاة العشية التي أقيمت بجوار الآثار. وأثناء العودة بجسد الشهيد من هناك إلي الدير العامر، وسط الألحان والتماجيد، فوجئنا بالطفلة تقول لنا إنها بلعت الحلوي، فتعجبنا جدا. وحقيقة إننا لم نصدق في باديء الأمر، ولكن بعد ذلك وجدناها تأكل كل شيء دون أدني صعوبة كأنها لاتعاني شيئا البتة، وعادت إلي حالتها الطبيعية، وتناولت من الأسرار المقدسة.
مجدا لله القادر علي كل شيء، الذي يتمجد في قديسيه طالبين منه تعالي أن ينظر إلينا دائما بعين الرحمة.
ما أجمل المشاركة في أعياد القديسين، وما أعظم نفعها لنا.
+ ومعجزة أخري حدثت معي خلال عملي في مستشفي الثورة بليبيا في شهر أكتوبر 1984.
أثناء قيامي بالعمل بإحدي الورادي المسائية، كانت هناك سيدة وضعت مولودا منذ ساعات، وأصيبت بنزيف حاد نتيجة خطأ ما، فأستدعيت علي عجل لإسعافها، فوجدت الدماء تندفع مثل الماء من الصنبور، وهو أمر لم أشهد مثله في حياتي. 
والعجيب أنني في ذلك اليوم كنت قد قرأت معجزة المرأة نازفة الدم الواردة بالأنجيل.
وقد لاحظت أن السيدة المريضة فقدت ثلاث لترات من الدم في لحظات حتي أن النبض بدأ يضعف، ولم يكن بالمستشفي وسائل الأسعاف اللازمة، فوجدت نفسي بدون شعور ممسكا بيد السيدة طالبا شفاعة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس للوقوف معي ومعها.
عجبا... لقد توقف النزيف علي الفور، وانتظم النبض، وعاشت السيدة، وهي لا تعلم أن وراء ذلك معجزة صنعها القديسان العظيمان.

++++++++++++

لابد من العملية 

السيد الرائد / ناجي حليم حنين
10 ش التربية والتعليم – أسيوط
كنت أعاني من قابلية جسمي لتكوين حصوات بالكلي منذ عام 1972، وقد أجريت لي عدة عمليات جراحية:
- في 7/2/1979 لاستخراج حصوة بالجانب الأيسر.
- في 25 /1/ 1981 لاستخراج حصوة من الكلي اليمني.
- في 17/8/ 1981 وإثر شعوري بالألم، أظهرت الأشعة وجود حصوة في الحالب الأيسر، أي في نفس الموضع الذي سبق أن أجريت فيه الجراحة الأولي.
وقد تبين بالكشف الطبي إصابتي بارتفاع في ضغط الدم، وضعف كفاءة الكلي.
وترددت علي أطباء كثيرين التماسا لعلاج بغير الطريق الجراحي، ولكنهم أصروا جميعا علي أنه الطريق الوحيد للخلاص مما أعاني.
دخلت مستشفي المبرة بأسيوط لإجراء العملية عند وصول ضغط الدم إلي المستوي المناسب، ولكني غادرتها إثر وفاة خالتي.
عدت إليها مرة أخري، وتحدد يوم 17 / 11/ 1983 لإجراء العملية، وكان ذلك بعد عمل الأشعات، والتحاليل، ولكن سقط اسمي من كشف العمليات في ذلك اليوم، ولما حضر الطبيب عرفته بذلك، فقال إنه لا مانع من إجراء العملية إذغ كنت جاهزا، ولكني لم أكن مستعدا، فحدد ميعادا آخر هو الأحد 20/ 11/ 1983.
وفي مساء السبت عرضت علي الطبيب كافة الأشعة والتحاليل، وأخذ يقارن بينها، وعرفني أن العملية صعبة لأنها في نفس موضع العملية السابقة، بالإضافة إلي ارتفاع ضغط الدم، وهنا تخليت عن فكرة إجراء الجراحة لبعض الوقت، وعدت أتردد علي الأطباء التماسا للعلاج بواسطة العقاقير، وقد فشل هذا المسعي كما فشل من قبل.
وفي يوم الجمعة 7 مارس 1985 شاركت في الاحتفال بذكري البابا كيرلس الذي أقيم في كنيسته بمصر القديمة.
وفي مساء السبت 21/ 3/ 1985 كنت أعاني من ألم شديد، وصعوبة بالغة عند التبول، فأخذت أتعزي بسماع تسجيل لقداس بصوت البابا كيرلس، ودهنت جسدي بزيت من دير مارمينا بمريوط، وكنت أواظب علي ذلك كل يوم، ثم وضعت كتاب معجزات البابا الجزء التاسع، وكتابا عن المتنيح القمص بيشوي كامل. وبعد ذلك، وفي نفس اليوم نزلت حصوتان.
وفي يوم 25/3/1985 عملت أشعة لم يظهر بها أية حصوات فتعجب الأطباء المعالجون.
وقد أحصيت عدد أفلام الأشعة، فوجدتها سبعة وسبعين بخلاف ما فقد. وتبين أنني ترددت علي إثنا عشر طبيبا معالجا غير الأطباء الأقارب، وأطباء التحاليل.
عظيمة هي قوة الله الذي يتمجد في قديسيه، فقد طردت الحصوتان بعد أربع سنوات تقريبا عجز خلالها الطب عن عمل أي شيء. ولكن الزيت المقدس الذي ظللت استخدمه كل يوم تقريبا كان سبب بركة عظيمة، وأنقذني من جراحة صعبة في ظروف صحية غير مواتية... شكرا لله.
وقد وافانا السيد / ناجي صاحب المعجزة بتقرير طبي من السيد دكتور/ مجدي عباس العقاد مؤرخ 4/7/1985 تأييدا لما جاء برسالته، وهذه صورتــــــــه. 

+++++++++++++++​


----------



## merola (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

بججججججججججد كلهم جمال اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

اذا ممكن اضيف معجزات الرب عن طريق القديس شربل مخلوف

من عجائبه  

أصيبت الأخت ماري آبل القمري، من راهبات القلبين الاقدسين، بألم في المعدة وكانت تتقيأ كل ما تتناوله. عالجها أطباء أخصائيين ولم تستفد شيئاً. وتزايدت الأوجاع على مدى ١٤ سنة، فضعف جسمها الى درجة لم تعد فيها قادرة على حمل نفسها. بعد أن بلغتها أعاجيب مار شربل توجهت الى عنايا للتشفع لمار شربل. بينما كانت تصلي أمام الضريح، شعرت بتيار في ظهرها وظهر لها إسم مار شربل محفورا ً على بلاطة الضريح وكان مكلّلا ً بنقاط من العرق، فمسحت بها ظهرها ووقفت وراحت تمشي. منذ ذلك الحين شفيت الأخت ماري من مرضها.    

فقد إسكندر عبيد، من بلدة بعبدات، البصر في إحدى عينيه نتيجة لطمة. عاينه أطباء كثر وكانت النتيجة واحدة وهي أن تقلع العين المريضة كي لا تصيب الأخرى.  بعد أن ذاع صيت مار شربل صار إسكندر ينتظر إشارة ما ليقصد الضريح. وفي ليلة بينما هو نائم ظهر له راهب وأشار عليه بالذهاب الى الدير. في اليوم التالي مضى إسكندر نحو دير مار مارون في عنايا حيث أمضى نهاره يصلي ثم نام قرب الضريح فشعر بوجع أليم في عينه ورأى في ذلك شفاء. بعد أن عاد الى بعبدات كان الألم يتزايد الى حد لا يطاق ولا يحتمل. بعد معاناة من الوجع، ركن الى النوم فحلم بأن امامه راهب يضع في عينه مسحوقا ً وقال له: "ستتوجع كثيرا ً ولكن ستشفى". إختفى الراهب، فنظر إسكندر وقرأ مكتوبا ً على الارض "عبدُ الله شربل" فاستيقظ من النوم ووجد بأنه قادرا ً على الرؤية بعينه المصابة.   

نهاد الشامي أم ﻟـ ١٢ ولداً. في سن ٥٥ أصيبت بشلل عائد الى نشاف في العنق لا يمكن شفاؤه. في ٢٢ كانون الثاني ١٩٩٣، شعرت بألم قوي في رأسها فطلبت من العذراء ومن القديس شربل إما الشفاء وإما الموت. بينما كانت نائمة رأت في الحلم راهبين قرب سريرها وتعرّفت على أحد الراهبين وكان القديس شربل الذي قال لها: "جايي أعملّك عملية". وضع يده على عنقها وأجرى فيها عملية شعرت بعدها بآلام حادة. بعد أن صحت نهاد من النوم وجدت جرحين في عنقها وأصبحت في حالة طبيعية وقد شفيت تماماً.   

ريمون ناضر قصد محبسة مار بطرس وبولس في عنايا ليل ٩ تشرين الثاني ١٩٩٤ من أجل الصلاة والتأمل. كان بحوزته الأنجيل وخمس شمعات وبينما كان يصلي شعر بتغيّر في الطبيعة (إشتدّ الهواء وتحوّل الطقس من بارد جداً الى ساخن  لدرجة أنه خلع سترته الصوفية. وسط هذا الهواء لم تتحرك شعلات الشمعات فظنّ ريمون بالبدء أنه يحلم. ثم وجد نفسه  في عالم آخر يحيط به من كل مكان نور رهيب، رائع سلس يشبه الكريستال الصافي وشعر بحضور كان يحدثه بطريقة غريبة دون صوت، دون لغة، دون كلام لكن بوضوح مذهل. بعدها عاد الى الواقع المحسوس وكانت قد إنقضت عدّة ساعات. في طريقه الى سيارته شعر ريمون بالحكاك في زنده الأيسر، بعد التثبّت وجد آثار أصابع يد يمنى (خمسة أصابع) مطبوعة بشكل حرق من دون ألم. أكّد الأطباء، بعد معاينته،  بأنه حرق من الدرجة الثانية وبقيت هذه العلامة تنزف دماً وماءً على مدار خمسة أيام من الحادثة. منذ تلك الليلة مرّ على ريمون ١٢ إختبارا ً،  يترائى له في كل منها مار شربل ويكلّمه وتتجدّد علامة الحرق في زنده.


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

معجزات القديسه رفقا الريس

من عجائبها  
خلال فترة حياتها (١٩٠٥-١٩١٤) 
سنة ١٨٩١، عجز الأطباء عن شفاء الأب منصور عوّاد بعد إصابته، وكان لا يزال طفلاً، بالوسائل التي يمتلكونها وأعلموا الوالدين بأنه عاجلاً أم آجلا ً سوف يموت. لكن والداه لم ييأسوا بل طلبوا بإيمان شفاعة الأب نعمة الله كي يخلّص ولدهم. سمع الله نداء الوالدين ومن ّ على منصور بالشفاء. فكرّس منصور نفسه لله تعالى عن طريق الكهنوت وذلك شكراً له.   

بعد شللها الكلي، وفي صباح عيد القربان الأقدس إستطاعت رفقا الوصول الى الكنيسة للمشاركة بالقداس زحفاً بشكل عجائبي وبواسطة قوة إلهية غير منظورة.   

بعد وفاة رفقا أجرى الرب بشفاعتها عجائباً ونعما ًمنها:     

بعد وفاتها في ٢٣ آذار ١٩١٤ ودفنها بثلاثة أيام أشعّ من قبرها نور عجائبي.    

في ٢٣ تشرين الثاني ١٩٢٥ أعلنت محبة الخوري أن ولدها بطرس قد شفي من مرض الزلال بشفاعة القديسة رفقا. وكان الولد يعاني من تورم جسمه بالكامل فمنع عنه الأطباء أي نوع من الطعام ما عدا الحليب. إلاّ أنه كان يرفض شربه حتى أشرف على الموت، فنذرته أمه للقديسة رفقا. في الليل تراءت لها القديسة في حلمها وقالت لها: لا تخافي، أطعمي ولدك ما يريد فإنه لن يموت. وفي الصباح التالي راحت الأم تطعمه ما يستطيب من مأكل وأخذ يمثل للشفاء.   

في آذار ١٩٣۸، شفيت أليصابات النخل البطحاوي من منطقة طورزا من سرطان في الرحم وذلك بفضل القديسة رفقا . أعتمدت هذه الأعجوبة في دعوة تطويب رفقا في ١٧ تشرين الثاني ١٩٨٥.    
في ٢٣ تشرين الثاني ١٩٨٥ شفيت الطفلة سيلين ربيز من منطقة الرميل- بيروت من السرطان بشفاعة الطوباوية رفقا، وقد إعتمدت هذه الأعجوبة في إعلان الطوباوية رفقا قديسة.


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

عجائب القديس نعمةالله كساب الحرديني

من عجائبه  
خلال حياته الارضية  
معرفة الغيب  

نادى المسؤول عن القطيع وطلب منه أن يخرج بقرات الدير من الحارة بسرعة، وهو راكع يصلي، وما أن أخرجها حتى سقطت الحارة كلها. 

إكثار المؤونة  

بعد أن عرف الأب برنردوس، رئيس دير القطارة، أن مؤونة الدير تكاد تفرغ، دعا الأب نعمة الله وطلب منه الدخول الى بيت المؤونة فيدرك ما يريد. وقف الحرديني في باب الغرفة وتلا صلاة قصيرة وبارك ثم أخذ قليلا ً من الماء وباركه ورشّه على الأكياس. بعد فترة أتى وكيل المؤونة ليرى ما بقي منها فوجد الأكياس قد امتلأت فأخذ يصرخ بأعلى صوته: أعجوبة، أعجوبة. 

عجائب حصلت بعد وفاته  
سنة ١٨٩١، عجز الأطباء عن شفاء الأب منصور عوّاد بعد إصابته، وكان لا يزال طفلاً، بالوسائل التي يمتلكونها وأعلموا الوالدين بأنه عاجلاً أم آجلا ً سوف يموت. لكن والداه لم ييأسوا بل طلبوا بإيمان شفاعة الأب نعمة الله كي يخلّص ولدهم. سمع الله نداء الوالدين ومن ّ على منصور بالشفاء. فكرّس منصور نفسه لله تعالى عن طريق الكهنوت وذلك شكراً له.   

على أثر حادث، خرج نخاع جون شهوان من رأسه، وألتفّت إمعاؤه على عجلات الدراجة. وإذ تأكد موته، قالت الأم للأطباء بأن ولدها ما زال حيا ًحتى لو قطعتم الأمل "هذا ما أكدّه لي الحرديني". بعد فترة عاد كل عضو الى مكانه بدون مساعدة الأطباء.   

أفادت مريم أنطون التي كانت تغسل في دير كفيفان بأنها قد فقدت بصرها بكليته  فطلبت شفاعة القديس الذي إستجاب لطلبها.   
أفادت مرأة درزية عاقر بأنها خافت من زوجها أن يطلقها إذا لم تنجب. فندرت الى قديس كفيفان، بناء على طلب إحدى جاراتها المارونيات بأن تزوره إذا جاءها ولد. بعد أن أنعم الله عليها، لم يسمح لها زوجها بهذه الزيارة فمات الصبي. ونذرت مرّة ثانية، ورزقت بصبي آخر وأيضاً لم يسمح لها زوجها بالزيارة فمات الصبي. ورزقت بثالث صبي، فأخذ يمرض، فرجت زوجها ليرافقها لتفي بزيارتها لضريح القديس. في الطريق تحوّل إبنها الى جثة باردة ولم تسمح لزوجها بحمله كي لا يكتشف الأمر. بعد ساعتين ونصف وصلا الى كفيفان ووضعت طفلها تحت تابوت القديس وخرجت تندب حالها. وإذا براهب يناديها كي تأتي وتأخذ ولدها لأنه يصرخ. فذهبت وضمّت ولدها الى صدرها وراحت تصرخ بأن القديس قد ردّه إليها من الموت.   
ولد اندريه نجم سنة ١٩٦٦ وكانت صحته ممتازة، لكن في حزيران ١٩٨٦ بدأ يشعر بهزال وإنهيار أعصاب وتعذّر عليه المشي مسافة قصيرة. بعد المعاينات داخل لبنان وخارجه، أفاد الأطباء بفقر دم قوي ناتج عن موت النخاع، مما إقتضى تأمين كميات كبيرة من الدم، وزرع نخاع عظمي. لكن ذلك مستحيل لأنه ليس لديه أشقاء. يئس الأطباء من حالته واقترحوا على والديه نقله الى البيت ليموت فيه. لكن إيمانه وإيمان والديه كان أقوى من اليأس، ففي ٢٧ أيلول ١٩٨٧ زار أندريه مع والديه وأصدقائه ضريح المكرَّم الأب نعمة الله الحرديني وركع أمام الضريح وصرخ بكل إيمان: "بشفاعتك يا مار نعمة الله، شحدّني نقطة دم من دم يسوع يللي بالقربانة وأنا أكيد أنو بشفى". فشعر بالحال كأن اسلاكا ً كهربائية تمر في عروقه ودمه وأحس بنار وبقوة وسلام لم يشعر بهما في حياته. وراح يمشي ويركض وحده دون مساعدة أحد. ومنذ تلك اللحظة شفي أندريه ولم يعد بحاجة الى نقطة دم. أعتمدت هذه الأعجوبة ﻹعلان الأب المكرَّم الحرديني طوباويا ً.


----------



## Moony34 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

أنا عاوز أحكيلكم معجزة عن قديس معاصر هو أبونا أثناسيوس السرياني...
هي معجزة بالنسبة للبعض بسيطة لكن بالنسبة لأسرتي لما حصلت كانت سبب سعادة عظيمة لا توصف لأسرتي .
كان أخي الأكبر سنة ستة وتمانين في بكالوريوس الهندسة وكنا منتظرين النتيجة على أحر من الجمر علشان نفرح بيه لأنه أكبر إخواتي وهو أول واحد فينا هيتخرج من الجامعة وكان أبى وأمي وكلنا منتظرين ومتلهفين لنفرح بنجاحه...
مر عليه أحد أصدقائة وقاله تعالى نجيب النتيجة من الكنترول وفعلا راح معاه فوجد نفسه راسب في مادتين واتأكد أكثر من مرة ورجع بعد كده علي البيت زعلان ولما عرفنا كلنا زعلنا وأمي فضلت تبكي وتقول ده أول فرحتي...
وهو خرج من البيت زعلان وراح على مقر دير السريان في كلوت بك وقابل أبونا أثناسيوس وهو كان من أبناء أبونا أثناسيوس المحبوبين فأول لما شافه قالله مالك يا فلان فأخويا كان زعلان جدا وحكاله فأبونا أثناسيوس قالله مفيش مادتين بكره النتيجة وهتلاقي نفسك ناجح.
أخويا بصراحة مصدقش ورجع على البيت وحكالنا فمنا من صدق ومنا من قال مستحيل.
وكانت المعجزة والمفاجأة إن تاني يوم في إعلان النتيجة إن أخويا نجح بدون أي مواد دور تاني.

ومرة سابقة لما كان أخويا في الجامعة كان بيحب يروح يقضي فترات خلوة تحت إرشاد أبونا أثناسيوس في دير القديس أبو سيفين بمنطقة طموه... وفي ليلة كان الشباب قاعدين حوالين أبونا أثناسيوس في المائدة فعمل نفسه كأنه بيحاول يسمع حاجة وقاللهم يا أولاد فيه حد بيخبط على الباب فالشباب اللي قاعدين رغم استحالة سماع أي صوت من بوابة الدير حتي المائدة (لمن لم يزور الدير المسافة حوالي كيلومترين) لكن واحد من الشباب اتجه لبوابة الدير وفتح الباب وجد شخص بيخبط فعلاً على الباب وطبعاً ده إعلان من ربنا.
بركة صلوات هذا القديس تكون معنا.


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

_ممكن بعد اذنك يا كاليفورنيا لوف تكتبلنا قصة حيا__ة_

_( القديس نعمةالله كساب الحرديني-القديسه رفقا الريس-عن طريق القديس شربل مخلوف)_​


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

اكيد ممكن
القديس مار شربل

شربل مخلوف (1828-1898) عيده في الأحد الثالث من تموز   

ولد هذا القديس في ٨ أيار ١٨٢٨ في بقاعكفرا- لبنان الشمالي.  أبوه أنطوان مخلوف وأمه بريجيتا عُرفا بتقواهما الصحيحة. ترك يوسف بيت أبيه بعمر الثالث والعشرين وقصد الترهب في الرهبانية المارونية اللبنانية. دخل اﻹبتداء في دير ميفوق، ثم إنتقل الى دير مار مارون عنايا حيث أتم عامه الثاني من اﻹبتداء. عيّنه الرؤساء تلميذاً، فأرسل الى دير كفيفان حيث قضى ست سنوات في درس الفلسفة واللاهوت وتربّى هناك على أيدي رهبان قديسين، خاصة الأب نعمة الله كساب الحرديني، المعروف بقديس كفيفان. رسمه كاهناً، في بكركي، المطران يوسف المريض في ٢٣ تموز ١٨٥٩. أقام الأب شربل في دير مار مارون عنايا، بعد سيامته، مدة ١٦ عاماً، متمرسا ً بأسمى الفضائل الرهبانية. ولا سيما فضيلتي التواضع والطاعة. وقد أجرى الله على يده في الدير آيات باهرة، منها "آية السراج" الذي ملأه الخادم ماءً بدل الزيت، فأضاء له ساعات صلاته الليلية.

طلب من رؤسائه بإلهام من الله اﻹستحباس في محبسة دير عنايا، فأذنوا له بذلك عام ١٨٧٥، حيث قضى فيها ٢٣ سنة. لقد أطلق العنان، في المحبسة، لكل رغائب قلبه السخي. فضاعف أعماله التقشفية وزاد شغفا ًبالتأمل والصلاة واﻹستغراق بالله، حتى أصبح "إنساناً سكراناً بالله". ومن تقشفاته أن كان يركع على طبق من قصب ذي حروف شائكة، يلبس المسح على جسده، ينام قليلا ً ويصلي كثيرا ً ويعمل في الحقل عمل اليد بموجب قانون الحبساء. وما لبث أن انتشر عرف قداسته، فأخذ الناس يقصدونه لينالوا بركته ويلتمسوا منه شفاء أمراضهم وخصب مواسمهم. وقد أجرى الله على يده آيات عديدة في حياته. 

وعام ١٨٩٨، في الأسبوع السابق لعيد الميلاد، شرع الحبيس يتلو القداس كعادته. فما إن تلا كلام التقديس وبلغ الى رفعة الكأس والقربان، تالياً صلاة "يا أبا الحق"، حتى أصابه عارض الفالج، فاستمر رافعاً الكأس والقربان وأصابعه متشنّجة عليه. تمكّن رفيقه الأب مكاريوس من نزع الكأس والقربان من يديه وحمله الى غرفته. قاسى أوجاعا ً مرّة، مدة ثمانية أيام، دون ان ينقطع عن إتمام قداسه، الى أن أسلم روحه بكل هدوء مساء عيد الميلاد عام ١٨٩٨.

دفن الأب شربل في مقبرة الدير العمومية. وقد شاهد أهل الجوار ليلة دفنه نورا ً يتلألأ فوق ضريحه، وتكرر ظهور النور طوال ٤٥ ليلة. ولكثرة الخوارق، أذن البطريرك الياس الحويك بفتح قبره، فوجد جسمه سالما ً من الفساد، وجرى من خاصرته دم ممزوج بماء، وأخذ جثمانه بنضح عرقا ً دمويا ً.وكان هذا الدم الممزوج ماء سبباً لكثير من العجائب. أعيد جثمانه الى قبر جديد عام ١٩٢٦.
سنة ١٩٥۰، في ٢٢ نيسان، كشفت على الجثمان لجنتان طبية وكنسية وبان جثمانه سليماً صحيحاً، كما كان قبلاً، مغموراً بدمه الراشح منه. إنتشر خبر هذه الظاهرة، فتهافت الناس ألوفاً الى الدير. تكاثرت حول الضريح حوادث الشفاء من أمراض متنوعة مستعصية، فضجّ لبنان والعالم بأخبار هذه الحوادث الخارقة وتماوج الزوار في أروقة الدير كبحر زاخر، مصلين، تائبين، خاشعين. 
عام ١٩٦٥، في ختام المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، رفعه قداسة البابا بولس السادس الى شرف اﻹكرام على المذابح وأحصاه في مصاف الطوباويين. وقد تشيّدت على إسمه كنيسة في عنايا، قرب ضريحه، تعدّ اليوم من أجمل كنائس الشرق. وقد أعلن قداسة البابا بولس السادس نفسه الطوباوي شربل قديسا ً في التاسع من شهر تشرين الأول ١٩٧٧.


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

رفقا الريّس (1832-1914) عيدها في 23 آذار 

ولدت القديسة رفقا في ٢٩ حزيران سنة ١٨٣٢ يوم عيد القديسين بطرس وبولس، في حملايا إحدى قرى المتن الشمالي في لبنان، بالقرب من بكفيا. والداها هما صابر الشبق الريّس ورفقا الجميّل. دعيت بطرسية تيمّناً بالقديس الرسول بطرس. قبلت سر العماد في ٧ تموز ١٨٣٢. توفيت والدتها وهي في السابعة من عمرها وكانت مولعة بحب والدتها. بقيت مع أبيها حتى أصبحت في العاشرة وهي تفتقد لحنان والدتها. وقع أبيها بالضيق والعوز وأصبح عاجزا ً عن إطعام إبنته الوحيدة أو اﻹعتناء بها. فأرسلها سنة ١٨٤٣ لتخدم في بيت أسعد البدوي، لبناني الأصل من منطقة بعبدا ومقيم في دمشق. تلقّت رفقا هناك أفضل معاملة وكأنها فرد من العائلة وبقيت تعمل في هذا البيت مدّة أربع سنوات لحين عودتها الى منزل والدها، حيث وجدته متزوج من إمرأة لها إبنتان. 
كانت رفقا جميلة المظهر والروح ولهذا السبب نشأ خلاف حاد بين خالتها التي تريد أن تزوجها بإبنها وزوجة والدها التي تريد أن تزوجها بأخيها. إستاءت رفقا من هذا الوضع وسألت الرب يسوع أن ينوّر طريقها ويرشدها ﻹختيار الطريق الصحيح وطلبت منه أن يساعدها في الترهب. كان الأب يوسف الجميّل يرشدها ويساعدها لدخول الحياة الرهبانية. 
ذهبت الى دير سيدة النجاة في بكفيا للدخول في جمعية المريمات ولدى دخولها كنيسة الدير شعرت بفرح وسعادة لا توصفان وسمعت صوت يقول لها: "ستصبحين راهبة".  قبلتها رئيسة الدير دون تردّد ودون أي إستجواب. دخلت رفقا الدير ورفضت أن تغادره الى منزل أبيها الذي أتى وزوجته ليقلّلان من عزمها على دخول الرهبنة. 
في ١٩ آذار ١٨٦١ يوم عيد مار يوسف، لبست رفقا ثوب اﻹبتداء وفي اليوم نفسه من سنة ١٨٦٢ أبرزت النذور الرهبانية المؤقتة: الطاعة، العفة، الفقر والخدمة. توجهت بعد ذلك الى إكليريكية غزير، حيث أوكلت إليها مهام المطبخ. سنة ١٨٦۰، خلال فترة الطالبية، أرسلت رفقا الى دير القمر لتعلّم الفتيات التعليم المسيحي. في هذه المرحلة شهدت رفقا المذابح الدامية وإستشهاد الكثيرين. أمضت سنة في دير القمر وعادت بعدها الى غزير. سنة ١٨٦٣ أرسلت رفقا للتدريس في مدرسة جمعيتها في جبيل حيث أصبحت معروفة في القرى المجاورة وكان الجميع يحترمها ويثق بها. بعد فترة طـُلب منها الذهاب الى قرية معاد من أجل تنشئة البنات على اﻹيمان والمحبة. بقيت رفقا في معاد 7 سنوات مع إحدى الراهبات التي ساعدتها في تأسيس مدرسة لتعليم البنات. إتّصفت رفقا بالهدوء والرصانة وباﻹبتسامة التي لا تفارق وجهها المشعّ.
خلال إقامتها في معاد، إندمجت الجمعية المريمية في بكفيا، التي تتبع لها رفقا، مع جمعية قلب يسوع الأقدس في زحلة. وكان للراهبات التابعات للجمعيتين حق اﻹختيار بين البقاء في الجمعية الموحدة أو العودة للحياة المدنية. طلبت رفقا من الرب يسوع أن يساعدها على إتخاذ القرار، فتراءى لها في الحلم مار أنطونيوس الكبير أبو الرهبان وطلب منها اﻹلتحاق في الرهبانية البلدية.  
إنتقلت رفقا من معاد الى دير مار سمعان القرن في أيطو وقبلت على الفور. لبست ثوب اﻹبتداء في ١٢ تموز١٨٧١ واتخذت لها إسم رفقا تيمّنا بوالدتها رفقا. أمضت ٢٦ سنة في دير مار سمعان القرن وكانت جميع أخواتها الراهبات يحببنها وكانت لهنّ مثالا ًبالتضحية واﻹيمان.  
في إحدى الأيام وأثناء وجودها في كنيسة الدير صلّت وطلبت من الرب أن يشركها في آلامه فاستجاب لها في الحال وبدأت صحتها تتدهور نتيجة ألم بدأ برأسها ومن ثم انتقل الى عينيها. رفضت رفقا الخضوع لأي علاج لأنها تمنّت هذه الآلام، إلاّ أن الأم الرئيسة أجبرتها على الخضوع لعلاج يزيل أوجاعها.  أمر طبيب أميريكي بإجراء عملية سريعة لعينها وأثناء العملية إقتلع الطبيب عينها خطأ مسبباً لها نزيف حاد إستطاع أحد الأطباء اللبنانيين من إيقافه. بقيت رفقا تعاني آلام موجعة وحادة في عينيها طوال ١٢ سنة بصمت ودون أي تذمّر واﻹبتسامة لم تفارق وجهها وكانت دوماً تردّد بفرح:" مع آلام المسيح".  
بعد أن قرّرت الرهبانية المارونية تأسيس دير مار يوسف في جربتا في منطقة البترون، إنتقلت إليه  رفقا مع خمسة راهبات من دير مار سمعان في ٣ تشرين الثاني ١٨٩٧. 
سنة ١٨٩٩، أصبحت رفقا عمياء وطريحة الفراش. مدّة تسع سنوات، لم يبق عضو صحيح في جسمها غير يديها اللتين كانت تحوك بهما الجوارب صابرة على آلامها وأوجاعها وشاكرة الرب يسوع على نعمة مشاركته في آلامه الخلاصية. توفيت رفقا في ٢٣ آذار ١٩١٤ في دير مار يوسف - جربتا ودفنت في مقبرة الدير. عند موتها أعلنت أخواتها الراهبات أنهنّ فقدن ملاكاً دنيوياً، إلاّ أن روحها ما زالت معهنّ في الدير من خلال فضائلها. بعد موتها بأربعة أيام، بدأ الرب يجري بشفاعتها ومن قبرها عجائب كثيرة. أولها حصلت مع الأخت أورسولا ضومط التي كانت تعاني من وجع حاد في الحلق سببه ظهور بثرة بحجم حبة اللوز منعتها من تناول أي طعام واستعصى عليها حتى شرب السوائل. دام هذا الوجع مدة سبع سنوات لكنها بإشارة سماوية دهنت حلقها بماء ممزوج بتراب أُخذ عن قبر القديسة فشفيت ولم تشعر بألم بعد ذلك. أعلن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني رفقا طوباوية في ١٧ تشرين الثاني ١٩٨٥ ورفعت الى مقام القديسين في ١۰ حزيران ٢۰۰١ على يد البابا نفسه.


----------



## CaliforniaLove (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

نعمةالله كساب الحرديني (1808-1858) عيده في 14 كانون الاول 

ولد جوزيف كساب سنة ١٨۰٨. أبوه جرجس كساب وأمه مريم رعد، إبنة الخوري يوسف يعقوب. كان له أربعة إخوة من بينهم الياس والحبيس ليشع، الذي تنسك في دير قزحيا من ثم إنتقل الى محبسة دير عنايا. كان نعمة الله، منذ حداثته، تقيا ً ديّنا ً يخاف الله. أرسله والده الى مدرسة الرهبان في دير حوب حيث تعلم مبادئ القراءة والكتابة واللغة السريانية. 

لما بلغ العشرين من عمره كانت دعوة ونداء السيد المسيح قد ترسخت في فكره، فتوجه الى دير مار أنطونيوس قزحيا ودخل اﻹبتداء في تشرين الثاني سنة ١٨٢٨. إختار اسما جديدا له فاصبح إسمه الأب نعمة الله. تعلّم في الدير تجليد الكتب واتّقنه وبرع فيه. كانت تدوم تجربة الراهب سنتين فإذا أثبت خلالهما كفاءته لدخول الحياة الرهبانية تمكن من أن ينذر نذوره ويلبس اﻹسكيم ويصبح عضوا ً كاملاً في الرهبانية. إنتهت سنتا تدريب نعمة الله وأبرز نذره الأول في ١٤ تشرين الثاني ١٨٣۰. أرسل الأخ نعمة الله الى دير مار قبريانوس في كفيفان حيث مدرسة اللاهوت التي تعلّم اﻹكليريكيين. 

بعد أن أنهى دروسه الكهنوتية رقّي الى  درجة الكهنوت بوضع يد المطران سمعان زوين، النائب البطريركي، بأمر من غبطة البطريرك يوسف حبيش ، في ٢٥ كانون الأول سنة ١٨٣٣. عين مدبرا ً عاما في مجمع الرئاسة العامة للرهبانيةً ثلاث مرات متوالية. الى جانب تولّيه الرئاسة بقي يدرّس الأولاد في المؤسسات الرهبانية التعليمية ويدرّس اللاهوت للاكليريكيين، من بين تلاميذه القديس شربل .

كان الأب نعمة الله رجل صلاة وتقوى وكان يتعبّد تعبّدا ً خاصا ً للقربان المقدس وللبتول مريم. لم ينقطع طيلة النهار والليل عن الصلاة والتأمل ومناجاة الله. في ساعات التجربة واﻹرتباك كان يهرع الى الكنيسة ويسجد أمام تمثال السيدة العذراء ويطلب منها أن تعينه.

لم يكن الحرديني يأنف أن يقوم بأي عمل يكلّف به، ولم يصادف مرّة أن امتنع أو رفض أمراً، بل كان عاملا ً نشيطا ًغيورا ً لا يتأخر أبدا ً عن مساعدة رفيق بحاجة الى مساعدة. لهذا كان محترماً لدى رؤسائه محبوبا ً عند إخوانه الرهبان وكل عارفيه. وكان يقدّم جميع أعماله كصلاة للسيد يسوع المسيح.

في كانون الأول من عام ١٨٥٨، وفي دير مار قبريانوس، تعرّض للهواء الشمالي المعروف بتأثيره الفتاك فمرض وأبقته الحمّى الشديدة في الفراش، وكان صامتا ً شاكرا ً الله على ما هو عليه. الأدوية التي وصفت له لم تساعده على التقدم ويئس الأطباء من شفائه. كانت آلامه تشتدّ يوما ً بعد يوم وتساعد على إنهياره الجسدي. تعرّض الأب نعمة الله الى ثلاث نوبات قاسية خلال عشرة أيام وأسلم الروح في اليوم الأخير منها في منتصف ليل الثلاثاء الواقع في الرابع عشر من كانون الأول ١٨٥٨ وكان له من العمر خمسون سنة. ساعة إفتراق روحه الطاهرة عن جسده، جلس في فراشه وضمّ صورة العذراء مريم بين يده وهو يتمتم: يا مريم، انا أسلمك روحي، واتكـأ وأسلم روحه.

بعد وفاته، يروي شهود عيان أن نوراً شعَّ من المكان الذي دفن فيه. وقد تكررت هذه الظاهرة الغريبة عدّة مرات في الليل. ولم يطل الأمر حتى فاحت رائحة قداسته وانتشرت في كل المناطق اللبنانية وتهافت الناس لزيارة ضريحه والتبرك به وقد جرت أثناء ذلك معجزات كثيرة.

غاص الحرديني في أسرار الله فأعطاه موهبة صنع العجائب في حياته. بعد وفاته دُعي بحق قديس كفيفان وقديس الحياة المشتركة. تقاطر الناس بداعي اﻹيمان ليشهدوا لهذا الحدث الخارق الطبيعة الذي يبشر بولادة قديس آخر. روى أحد مرشديه، الأب روفايل بزعوني، أنه شاهد شعاعا ً من نور يخرج من فمه ساعة إنفصال روحه الطاهرة عن جسده.

لم تمض سنة واحدة على دفنه حتى ارتأت الرئاسة العامة أن تفتح القبر لتجمع رفاته فلا تضيع بين رفات إخوانه الرهبان الموتى. فكانت المفاجأة إذ وجدت جثمانه سليما ً من الفساد لا تفوح منه أية رائحة كريهة. ولم يتبدل فيه شيء. عندئذ أمر البطريرك مسعد بأن ينقل الجثمان الى تابوت خاص وأن يبقى في المدافن العامة حيث ظل حتى عام ١٨٦٢ .

فتحت دعوى التحقيق في صحة الأعجوبة التي شفي بها أندريه نجم، بعد أخذ بركة البطريرك الكاردينال مار نصر الله بطرس صفير. قُـبل الملف من قبل مجمع القديسين في روما. أقرّت الجمعية العامة الرومانية، بكرادلتها الاربعة والعشرين جميعا ً صحة الأعجوبة أمام قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني. وبناء ً عليه تمّ التطويب في الفاتيكان على يد قداسته بتاريخ ١۰ ايار ١٩٩٨.
بعد ست سنوات رفعه البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني الى درجة القداسة في ١٦ ايار ٢۰۰٤


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

شكرا يا كترين علي الرد


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

تعبينك ديما يا CaliforniaLove انا اول مرة اسمع عن هذا القديس


----------



## CaliforniaLove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

هلا اخي الملك...هؤلاء القديسين كانو يقطنون في لبنان يمكن عشان عيك ما بتعرفهن

سلام المسيح رب المجد


----------



## CaliforniaLove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

هيك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

بس بجد روعة


----------



## عبدة (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

بركه جميع القديسين تكون مع جميعكم امين


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

و معك ايضا


----------



## عبدة (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

لا تقصو قلوبكم عندما تسمعو كلمه الله


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اخ عبده صلي من اجلي


----------



## mohmmad.h (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

طبعاً المعجزات هي صحيحة مية مية و إذا بتحبوا اسألوا فلان الله يرحمه
أو فلان الله يرجعه بالسلامة

يعني كفاكم ضحكاً على العقول


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة المعجزات*

_*بدون الدخول في مهاترات من الذي دينه منفي للعقل مش انتو الي بتقولو ان في بقرة حمرة ب6 رجلين هتظهر ولا يعني عشان محمد نبي الاسلام معملش معجزات فمستطترين علينا معجزتنا ده حتي انتو الكنايس و الاديرة مليانة بالمسلمين الي جين عشان الي ميخلفش و العنو مرض و الي عايز حاجة و احنا بنسبكو تخشو و مش بنعكم و كل ده و مش مصدق انا متاكد ان فيه حد انت تعرفه اتعمل معجزة عندنا بس التعصب الاعمة و الغبي بتعكو منعكم تعترفوا بالمسيحية دين حق و محبة و علي فكرة المسيحية مش دين المسيحية اصل الحياه و الخلاص لبني البشر و من له اذان فاليسمع*_


----------

